# CBA options trading



## chrisguy (12 November 2014)

cba daily charts
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 60255
View attachment 60256


----------



## Student of Gann (26 April 2019)

CBA 26th April 75.50 Top nice spot for a put option . Main Trend could run down into Friday 21st or Monday 24th May.


----------



## Value Collector (27 April 2019)

Student of Gann said:


> CBA 26th April 75.50 Top nice spot for a put option . Main Trend could run down into Friday 21st or Monday 24th May.



Are you talking about buying or selling that put?


----------



## Sharkman (27 April 2019)

what are the implied vols looking like? and the skew between ATM and 25'ish delta puts?

i haven't been watching the market for the last few weeks, been rather busy at work, so i don't have any open option positions right now. but i'd be hesitant to go short at this point. inflation reading was stagnant this week, high yielding stocks including the banks could catch a bid in the next 2 weeks if the RBA starts sounding more dovish, even if they don't drop the benchmark rate.

if you did want to go short though, i agree that long gamma is probably the way to go at this point. but with the other 3 big banks reporting half yearly results in the next week or so, those results may be used as a proxy for CBA, so i'd expect implied vols to be elevated (but as mentioned, haven't been watching the market lately). vertical put spread might be the better bet if they are.


----------



## Student of Gann (30 April 2019)

7th - 8th May should be minor bottom . Will post some price levels soon.


----------



## Student of Gann (1 May 2019)

Another good opportunity to go short at 75.50 10.50AM


----------



## cutz (1 May 2019)

I take it you're looking at buying puts, not my cup of tea but IV's seem pretty low at 50% delta, not much of a skew at 75% , I'll be more inclined to backspread therefore keeping a credit if I'm wrong, the downside of course is less accumulation of deltas one the way down, move needs to be aggressive pushing through both strikes and more.


----------



## Gunnerguy (19 May 2021)

Just bought some CBA shares today. My first acquisition to my ‘Trading Options Portfolio’.
I plan to use these firstly to try to gain income by placing covered calls as my first strategy into a fully fledged multiple shares options portfolio.
Interested in hearing any ideas/comment regarding creating strategies.
Gunnerguy


----------

